# الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين



## mamansour (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخوانى المهندسين بناء على تجربه مهندس يعمل فى السعوديه احب ان اوضح انه ظهر فى الاونه الاخيرة اشاعات انه يفترض على كل مهندس عند تجديد الاقامه ان يكون معتمد من الهيئه العامه للمهندسين السعوديين وانا الى الان لا اعرف ان كان هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا المهم لو انه لو اردت التقدم للهيئه يجب ان تكون هناك فى تمام الساعه الثامنه صباحا امام الهيئه لاخذ رقم ولكى تبدء فى الاجراءات واحب ان اكرر لست متأكد من هذا القرار 
واذا كان فى معلومات اكثر عند اى مهندس فى المنتدى الرجاء الرد لكى تعم الاستفادة 

شكرا 
م - مصطفى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

mamansour قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخوانى المهندسين بناء على تجربه مهندس يعمل فى السعوديه احب ان اوضح انه ظهر فى الاونه الاخيرة اشاعات انه يفترض على كل مهندس عند تجديد الاقامه ان يكون معتمد من الهيئه العامه للمهندسين السعوديين وانا الى الان لا اعرف ان كان هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا المهم لو انه لو اردت التقدم للهيئه يجب ان تكون هناك فى تمام الساعه الثامنه صباحا امام الهيئه لاخذ رقم ولكى تبدء فى الاجراءات واحب ان اكرر لست متأكد من هذا القرار
> واذا كان فى معلومات اكثر عند اى مهندس فى المنتدى الرجاء الرد لكى تعم الاستفادة
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
الذي سمعته صحيح وهو يجب على كل مهندس مغترب يعمل في السعودية ان يسجل لدى الهيئة العامه للمهندسين السعوديين مع دفع رسوم (وهي 2000 ريال حسب علمي)


----------



## abumo3az (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ليست اشاعة اخى الكريم
هذا امر مستحدث لكى تستطيع تجديد الاقامة او عمل خروج وعودة او اى ورق يخصك 
الرسوم مقسمة حسب الخبرة واقل مبلغ هو 1250 ريال كل ثلاث سنوات
وعلى فكرة ممكن معقب يروح يعملك الورق لأن هناك هاتلاقى طوابير وزحمة ولازم فعلا تروح من 8 الصبح علشان تاخد رقم


----------



## م . أبو بكر (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ما سمعته حقيقي و صحيح ..

يرجى زيارة هذه الصفحة فلإطلاع على التفاصيل :

http://www.saudieng.org/sites/SeArabic/upskills/Pages/regterm.aspx

و هذه لتعبئة طلب الانتساب :

http://www.saudieng.org/sites/SeArabic/upskills/Pages/default.aspx

كما لا أظن أن هناك ازدحام كبير ، فلم نعاني منه .

الرسوم تبدأ من 1250 - 1700 - 2300 - 2800 ريال بحسب عدد سنوات خبرة المهندس ..
يمكن الإطلاع على التفاصيل بتصفح موقع الهيئة كاملاً و المرفق روابطه أعلاه .


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

كلام الاخوان صحيح 
ولكن الذى يقوم بالاجراءات هو معقب المؤسسة او الشركة بعد ملأ عدد 2 صفحة يتم تنزيلهم من النت مع صور شخصية
ويتم هذا التسجيل لجميع المهندسين عند تجديد الاقامة
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## mamansour (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير وشكرا على الافادة


----------



## مهاجر (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اشكركم إخواني على مناقشة هذا الأمر

بخصوص المهندس الجديد هل سيكون هناك تعامل مختلف ... وأقصد المهندس المتعاقد بسنين خبرة قليلة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكركم إخواني على مناقشة هذا الأمر
> 
> بخصوص المهندس الجديد هل سيكون هناك تعامل مختلف ... وأقصد المهندس المتعاقد بسنين خبرة قليلة



بالنسبة للمهندسين القادمين حديثاً ، فالظاهر أنهم يعاملون بنفس الطريقة .

فلا يتم تسليمهم بطاقة الإقامة في المملكة إلا بعد تسجيلهم في هيئة المهندسين .

لكنهم بالطبع سيخضعون للفئة التي يقعون تحتها ، و تتراوح ما بين خبرة يوم واحد و حتى ما فوق 19 سنة .
و بالمقابل تتراوح رسوم التسجيل بين ( 1250 - 2800 ريال ) كما تقدم .

لكن السؤال ، هل يتحمل صاحب العمل هذه التكلفة باعتبارها جزءاً من إجراءات الإقامة ، أم أن الموظف هو الذي سيتحملها ؟؟

من حيث المبدأ و بخصوص القدماء فإن تجديد الإقامة تم تحميله للموظف في معظم الشركات التي سمعت عنها ، حيث لم يصدر من الحكومة ما يفيد إلزام أصحاب العمل بهذه التكلفة .

رغم أن هناك نصوص تقضي بأن تكاليف إصدار الإقامة و تجديدها تقع على عاتق صاحب العمل .

لكن و نظراً لأن التسجيل في هيئة المهندسين حديث ، فلم تصدر تشريعات تلزم صاحب العمل بدفع تكاليفه .

مع العلم أن هذه التكاليف لمدة ثلاث سنوات فقط . تجدد بعدها برسوم جديدة .

السؤال ، إذا كان المهندس السعودي قد سجل في هذه الهيئة و حصل على بعض الامتيازات مثل ( دورات علمية - محاضرات ثقافية - كتب مجانية - رحلات ترفيهية ... الخ ) 

فماذا يستفيد المهندس الوافد لقاء هذه الكلفة المالية الإضافية ، الواقع الحالي يقول لا شئ ، لأن هذه الدورات و الرحلات لا يمكن أن تتم بدون موافقة الكفيل ، و الذي لن يستغني عن مهندسه لأسابيع لقاء دورات أو برامج تعليمية أو ترفيهية ؟؟

نحن نحاول الآن إقناع إدارة الشركة بتحمل تكاليف هذه الهيئة باعتبارها جزء من تكاليف تجديد الإقامة ، لكن الموضوع لا يزال قيد الدراسة ، و الإدارة لا ترى ما يجبرها على دفع مثل هذه التكاليف لجميع مهندسيها .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## مهندس126 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكر كل المهندسيين الذين اوضحوا الموضوع وللاسف الشركات ترفض تحمل تلك المبالغ


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكر كل من تقدم بمشاركة اوساهم بمعلومة لتوضيح الامر 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## enghosssam (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ده ايه الاخبار الحلوه ديه على الصبح


----------



## structural66 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الإخوة المهندسين
قمت بتجديد الإقامة و تأشيرة خروج و عودة بعد الحج مباشرة في ميدنة جدة و لم اقم بالتسجيل بعد , لا ادري هل لم تصل الي جوازات جدة تلك التعليمات أم ماذا ؟


----------



## mohd19801980 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*مهندس مبيعات*

انا مهنتي في الاقامة مهنة كهرباء واعمل مهندس مبيعات هل لازم اسجل لدى الهيئة وايش الطلبات وانا اريد ان اسجل في درجة مهندس 
او لازم اغير المهنة؟؟؟
اريد توضيح منكم


----------



## خالد1956 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

والله مشكورين جميعا علي النصحية


----------



## وليد فقط (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كم يوما يستغرقها التسجيل بالهيئة ؟؟ وهل هناك استثنئات لمهندس اوشكت اقامته على الانتهاء ويريد ان يستصدر تأشيرة خروج وعودة لنفسه اولاحد افراد اسرته لامر ضرور؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## إسلام علي (7 يناير 2011)

أنا مش عارف رسوم إيه وليه ؟!
هيا البلد ناقصة فلوس 
ما تفرجوا عن الناس ربنا يفرجها عليكم
الظاهر الحكومة السعودية اتعدت من المصرية
دي حاجة بقت تسم البدن
مش لا قيين بلد نهج فيها نروح فين بس
ربنا يفرجهااااا


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (8 يناير 2011)

*الى المهندسين المصرييين فى المملكة العربية السعودية*

فى البدايه اؤكد صحة انه لابد من التسجيل فى الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين 
ولكن هل سمعتم عن *اتحاد المهندسين العرب* الذى يضم كل مهندسين الوطن العربى ومقره الرئيسى فى القاهرة بجوار النقابة الرئيسية للمهندسن بشارع رمسيس -القاهرة :1:لقد تم اعادة البدء فى نشاطاتة بعمل كارنيهات العضوية للمهندسن حديثى التخرج بدايه من العام قبل الماضى 2009 وتم استحقاق اجمالى عضوية النقابة والاتحاد اكتر من 400 ج وتم بالفعل طبع كارنيهات شيك باسم اتحاد المهندسين العرب وقال السادة الموقرين بالنقابة ان الكارينه يستخدم فى كل دول الوطن العربى ... ولكن مثلما رايتم ان الهيئة السعودية للمهندسن تطالب كل المهندسن غير السعوديين بالانتساب اليها ....وهنا اتسال وبشدة بما ان هذا الاتحاد يمثل المهندسين كلهم فى الوطن العربى وتحت بطاقة عضوية واحدة .ماهو دور هذا الاتحاد العربى المقام حاليا وماذا فعل حتى الان من جمعة مئات الالاف من الجنيهات !!!! واليكم موقع الاتحاد الموقر 

http://www.arabfedeng.org/sitemap.shtml


----------



## osaaa (17 فبراير 2011)

اريد توضيح كيفية عمل نموذج خطاب بيان الخبرة العملية


----------



## staarfire (3 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء
شكرا على المعلومات الطيبة لكن فى الحقيقة انا مريت بتجربة صعبة شوية ومنها استنتجت ان
الموضوع هيبقى مهم جدا للمهندس الجديد فى المملكة اكتر من اللى بيجدد الاقامة لان الشركة بتقول للمهندس الجديد لازم 
يشترك فى الهيئة شرط البدء فى اجراءات الحصول على الاقامة والهيئة بتطلب من المهندس الجديد يعمل سكان لما يلى ويبعته من خلال الموقع :
1- شهادة التخرج وش وظهر متوثقة من القنصلية السعودية فى مصر لو انت مصرى طبعا
2- شهادة التقديرات بتاعة الخمس سنوات متوثقة من امين عام الجامعة
3- جواز السفر
4- التأشيرة
5- خطاب التقديم وده يتطلبه من الشركة وبتوقهولك فى الغرفة التجارية ب 25 ريال
6- خطاب الاقرار والتفويض وده بتزله من موقع الهيئة وبتوقع عليه وتعمله سكان 
7- صورة شخصية 

انا اللى حصل معايا وصلت المملكة وشركة rp 
كانت قايلالى هبعتلك الشهادة سكان مع انى مسلمهم الشهادة الكرتون مع الورق من 3 شهور
ولما جيت ولقيت ان الشهادة ضرورية للاشتراك فى الهيئة كلمتهم قالولى ان الشهادة ضاعت

رجاء عدم التعامل مع مكتب rp اللى فى جاردن سيتى 

عدم احترام واهمال وكذب ومش فاهمين اى حاجة فى الاوراق المطلوبة فى كل مرحلة

طبعا معاناة رهيبة لحد ما خليت اصحابى فى القاهرة طلعولى شهادة تخرج وشهادة تقديرات

والحمد لله على كل حال

لما تيجى تعمل سكان لاى من المستندات السابقة خلى حجم الملف لا يزيد عن خمسائة كيلو بايت


----------



## فارس حسن (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ع المعلومة


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (4 سبتمبر 2011)

انا جددت الاقامة منذ شهر وفعلا دفعت 1250ريال للهيئة وبعدها يعطيك خطاب للجوازات لتجديد الاقامة وبدونه لا يمكن عمل تجديد الاقامة 
ومن الغريب ان المهندس غير السعودى يدفع حوالى 417 ريال عن السنة اما المهندس السعودى فيدفع 250 ريال فقط ولايسفيد المهندس غير السعودى من اشتراكه فى الهيئة حتى انى لم احصل على كارنيه باسم الهيئة
اما المهندسين الذين اقامتهم لايوجد بها المهنة انه مهندس فهم الآن محظوظون لعدم دفع هذا المبلغ


----------



## حسني عبدالملك (4 سبتمبر 2011)

أنامهندس مقيم حاليا بالسعوديه والموضوع صحيح مئه بالمئه وليست مجرد اشاعات


----------



## mohamed ail (20 يناير 2012)

اشكر كل من تقدم بمشاركة اوساهم بمعلومة وعندي سؤال كم من الوقت يستغرق فحص الشهادات واتمام التسجيل لدى هيئه المهندسين السعودية افيدوني وشكرا


----------



## taher.medany (20 يناير 2012)

طيب انا دلوقتي لسة في اول سنة ليا في السعوديةوطلعن الاقامة في رمضان الماضي ومحدش طلب هذا الاشتراك
المشكلة دلوقتى انا ان شاء الله حنزل اجازة في الكام شهلر اللي جايين دول يعني قبل الاجازة الرسمية
هل لازم اعمل الاشتراك دة قبل عمل تاشيرة الخروج والعودة ؟ وقد اية الوقت اللي بيستغرقة الموضوع التسجيل دة؟
على فكلرة انا مديري في العمل كان جاي معايا و نزل مرتين مصر مرة في رمضان ومره الاسبو اللي فات ومحدش سالوة على الاشتراك دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجة الافادة عشان لو حتاخد وقت طويل الحق اعملة دلوقتي عشان مش حينفع اتاخر في النزول ؟؟


----------



## عمررر (20 يناير 2012)

أخي totoooooo9

أنا سويت خروج وعوده قبل 3 اشهر بدون الاشتراك في الهيئه
ونقلت كفاله قبل 10 اشهر أيضا بدون أي اشتراك


----------



## taher.medany (21 يناير 2012)

م/ عمررر

مانا مستغرب برضة بس واضح ان الكلام اللي الناس بتقولة صح بس تقريبا عند التجديد فقط


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (22 يناير 2012)

نعم الموضوع صحيح حتى يتم عمل اقامة جديدة للمهندسين الجدد او تجديد الاقامة للمهندسين القدامى او تغيير كفالة و يتم ذلك بالاتى :-
1- ملى البيانات الخاصة بك على موقع الهيئة مع سحب الشهادات سكانر و الاقامة القديمة او جواز السفر للمهندسين الجدد و خطاب تعريف من الكفيل و مصدق من الغرفة التجارية و تنزيلهم على الموقع الخاص بك
2- تنزيل ورقة من الموقع (اقرار ) و الامضاء علية ثم سحبة سكانر و تنزيلها على الموقع بعدالتوقيع عليها 
3- بعد الانتهاء من الخطوتين السابقتين تقوم الهيئة بارسال رسالة على الجوال و ايميل اليك لدفع الرسوم
4- ادفع الرسوم على رقم الحساب المرسل فى الرسالة او فى مقر الهيئة و تاخذ سند الاشتراك 
قيمة الرسوم 1250 رس للمهندس و اكثر من ذلك للمهندس المشارك او المستشار


----------



## taher.medany (8 فبراير 2012)

طيب سؤال بعيد شوية 
هل من الممكن اصدار تاشيرة خروج وعودة مع العلم ان المكتب اللي بشتغل فية بالخط الاحمر لنظام السعودة؟
يعني لازم يحل المشكلة بتاعة السعودة الاول ولا عادي؟


----------



## ramyoooo (9 فبراير 2012)

http://www.saudieng.org/sites/SeArabic/members/Pages/memberrequest.aspx
بس اللينك بيقول 250 مش 1250 ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ramyoooo (9 فبراير 2012)

وفى نفس الوقت فى ملف على الموقع بياكد اللى بتقولوه موجود فى المرفقات


----------



## wael1977usf (9 فبراير 2012)

الشركة عندى تحملت التكاليف ويمكن للمعقب ان ينهيلك جميع الاجراءات بشرط ان تقوم بالتسجيل بموقع الهيئة السعوديىة للمهندسين


----------



## محمود علام (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## akouti_angham (9 فبراير 2012)

اقولك على حاجة انا لسه مجدد الاقامة من اسبوعين من تاريخ 25/1/2012 وانا مدنى خريج 2006 وبقالى اربع سنين ونص فى السعودية ومش مشترك فى الهيئة دي ولما طلعت الاقامة الجديدة محدش طلب منى حاجة


----------



## taher.medany (9 فبراير 2012)

​*طيب سؤال بعيد شوية 
هل من الممكن اصدار تاشيرة خروج وعودة مع العلم ان المكتب اللي بشتغل فية بالخط الاحمر لنظام السعودة؟
يعني لازم يحل المشكلة بتاعة السعودة الاول ولا عادي؟


ممكن حد يقيدني بالله عليكم ضروري
*


----------



## ragaavip (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا ياجماعه في الشركة القديمه اللي كنت شغال فيها من 8 شهور كان لازم فعلا تشترك في الهيئه
ولكن ابشركم هذا الاشتراك بعد ذلك اصبح غير ضروري وانا اتاكدت من ال hr في الشركة الحالية
لانهم حاليا بيعملولي الاقامه بدون اشتراك الهيئة​


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (16 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
بعد التحيه .........هو ضروري يا بشمهندسين صورة شهادة التقديرات للخمس سنوات موثقه من امين الجامعه؟ ..انا عندي بيان من النت بالتقدريرات ينفع ؟ 
افادكم الله


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 فبراير 2012)

على حد علمى وتجربتى ان الاقامة لاتجدد الا باشتراك الهيئة وغالبا يتكلف 1250 ريال لمدة 3 سنوات
علما ان الامر يتطلب الشهادة المؤقتة موثقة فقط ولايحتاج الى شهادة بيان السنوات الخمس


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيرا مهندس ايمن حسين


----------



## ArSam (18 فبراير 2012)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
هذا الموضوع هو حلقة من سلسلة طويلة .....
لم ارى في حياتي تعقيدات تنزل على "*الأجانب*" اكثر من السعودية ذات المساحة الصغيرة جدا وفقيرة الموارد لدرجة انها تشكو الى الله فقرها !!!! ، فلا تجد وظائف كافية حتى لمواطنيها لذلك اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يصلح حال المسلمين ويولي عليهم خيارهم لتعود الخلافة الراشدة التي اذا اشتكى فيها عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى ،


----------



## صاد العلي (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اريد معرفة شروط العمل بالنسبة للمهندسين الجدد


----------



## صاد العلي (8 أغسطس 2012)

في السعودية يا هندسة


----------



## مصطفى فارع (19 يناير 2013)

سؤل كيف اعدل في رقم التلفون في بياناتي التي قمت بارسالها للهيئه


----------

